# Campgrounds in Grayling



## duggie (Aug 23, 2003)

Are there any campgrounds in the Grayling area that would give full service (water, electricity, etc.) in the month of October? Would wish to to stay in this area and possibly utilize the guide services at Ausable Lodge if possible. Thanks for any response.


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

370 W. Four Mile Road
Grayling, MI 49738
Phone
989-348-2157
[email protected]
yahoo.com
OPEN: 5/1 thru 10/30

tell him that chuck the driver that let his boy honk my airhorn recomended the camp its a nice place he will tell you others so you have choices higgins lake state park is hard to beat also

have fun


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

River Park Campgrounds and Pond 
2607 Peters Rd, Grayling MI 49738,  989-348-9092

Hartwick pines state park


----------



## bonefishbill (Nov 1, 2009)

Near Lovell's--Near the North Branch... on Big Run..

3576 Sno-Trac Trail

Grayling-989-348-9494

Have camped there for years--thumbs up


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

River Park is a great one


----------



## duggie (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. Sno-Trac Village sounds interesting, could possibly even do some trout fishing in Big Creek as a relaxing finish to the day after being on the Au Sable. How far is the campground from Au Sable Lodge? Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Pretty sure that Big Creek follows the states regualr trout season regulations and will be closed to fishing in October but sections of the north,south and main stream of the AuSable are open all year. check the regs for more details.


----------

